# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ψάχνω κατάλληλο είδος παπαγάλου για διαμέρισμα.

## CHRISTO

Καλησπέρα σας
 Εδώ και πολλες μερες αρχισα να διαβαζω εντατικα για το ποιο ειδος παπαγαλου αρχικα μου ταιριαζει, σαν χαρακτηρας, αλλα και ποιο ειδος μπορει να ειναι ευτυχισμενο σε ενα διαμερισμα, με αρκετο φως και μπαλκονι αλλα το διαμεριμα ειναι μικρο γιαυτο και ζηταω την βοηθεια του κοινου τελικα γιατι μπερδευτικα. Εχω διαβασει σχεδον ολα τα ποστ και τα αρθρα και νομιζω πως εχω καταληξη σε δυο ειδη το ενα ειναι τα parrotlet και το αλλο το Caique, μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν υπαρχει καποιος εκτροφεας που μπορω να τα βρω (μενω θεσσαλονικη) η οποια πληροφορια ειναι καλοδεχουμενη εχω μπερδευτει τελειως.

----------


## mariakappa

οι απαντησεις να δωθουν με πμ παρακαλω.

----------


## georgepapa

Ψαξε και για ΣΕΝΕΓΑΛΗΣ πολυ καλο ειδοσ παπαγαλου για διαμερισμα.Εχω Σενεγαλης και ειναι το ποιο ησηχο πτηνο για σπιτι οτι καλιτερο.Φιλικα Γιωργησ.....

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Χρηστο εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας ο οποιος θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις καλυτερα το forum. υπαρχουν μελη που εχουν Parrotlet και ειμαι σιγουρος! οτι θα χαρουν πολυ να μοιραστουν την εμπειρια τους μαζι σου, Caique δεν γνωριζω εαν εχει καποιος αλλα ειναι πανεξυπνοι και αξιολατρευτοι παπαγαλοι. επισης το GreekBirdClub δεν ειναι forum ευρεσεων εκτροφεων!! εαν ειχες διαβασει τους ορους συμμετοχης κατα την εγγραφη σου, θα το καταλαβαινες αυτο. καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## CHRISTO

Ναι για τους εκτροφεις το διαβασα μετα και ζητω σηγνωμη, παρολα αυτα θα θελα να μαθω οσο πιο πολλα μπορω για αυτα τα ζωα και για ποιο ειδος τελικα να διαλεξω... Με ενδιαφερει κυριος ο θορυβος αλλα και να ειναι αρκετα αναξαρτητα ζωα καθως λειπω πολλες ωρες απο το σπιτι, το να παρω ζευγαρι ειναι μονοδρομος.

----------


## geog87

καλησπερα Χρηστο!!!πιστευω οτι σημαντικο ρολο παιζει και ποσα χρηματα μπορεις να διαθεσεις!!!πιστευω ενα ζευγαρι budgie ισως ταιριαζει σε αυτο που θελεις!!!

----------


## CHRISTO

Δεν έχω και απεριόριστη πίστωση, γύρο στα 500 euro ίσως και κάτι παραπάνω μπορώ να διαθέσω, αλλά μιλάμε για ζευγάρι. Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα κάνω πάλι μια βόλτα στα pet shop, μπας και καταλήξω στο είδος και μετά θα ψάξω να βρω εκτροφέα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Πάντως από ότι είδα και σε αλλά forum ,είναι ένα θέμα γενικά που προβληματίζει πολλούς, για το ποιο είδος παπαγάλου είναι ιδανικότερο για διαμέρισμα ( λόγω θορύβου και περιορισμένου χώρου) με βάση πάντα το γενικότερο χαρακτήρα του είδους και μετά έπεται η προσωπική εκπαίδευση και σχέση με το ζωάκι.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Μπορεις να παρεις κοκατιλ, μπατζι η lovebird..Ειναι πολυ ομορφα αυτα τα ειδη που σου ειπα δες και κατι σχετικο 

*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus**Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι!**Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*

----------


## CHRISTO

Πηγα σημερα σε pet shop αλλα δεν ειχε parrotlet για να δω απο κοντα, μου προτεινε να αγορασω red rumpud γιατι ειναι ησυχα πουλια αλλα δεν μου αρεσαν πολυ, εμενα με τρελανε ενας sun conure αλλα μαλλον δεν κανει για διαμερισμα. Μαλλον καταληγω οτι ησυχος και παπαγαλος ειναι δυο αντιθετα πραματα... Μαλλον για ενυδρειο πρεπει να κοιταξω αλλα δεν θελετε να με προσβαλετε.

----------


## daras

υπαρχουν και ειδη που ειτε δεν εχουν πολυ δυνατη φωνη...ειτε ειναι διακριτικα απο τη φυση τους..ειτε η φωνη τους ειναι μελωδικη και δεν ενοχλει ιδιαιτερα στο ακουσμα.
οι red rumped που σου προτεινε...ανηκουν στην τελευταια κατηγορια...οπως και οι ροζελες. δεν ειναι αθορυβα πουλια..απλως διαφερουν τα καλεσματα τους απο τις κλασικες "στριγγλιες" πολλων ειδων.
τα sun conure ειναι αρκετα θορυβωδη...και δε θα τα προτεινα.
το ιδιο θα ελεγα και για τα Lovebirds. σε ενα μικρο διαμερισμα..ενα ζευγαρι απο αυτα μπορει να κανει αρκετη φασαρια. καποιοι δεν ανεχονται ουτε τις φωνες απο τα μπατζι.
αυτη τη στιγμη εχω κοκατιλ..μπατζι...ρινγκνεκ και παιονους. επισης ειχα και red rumped και lovebirds. Με μεγαλη διαφορα πιο ησυχο απολα ειναι το pionus μου.

----------


## CHRISTO

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση γιατι καλο και το διαβασμα αλλα αλλο ειναι να σου πει δυο λογια καποιος που τι συγκεκριμενο ειδος. Δεν εχω δει απο κοντα pionus αλλα απο φωτογραφιες φαινονται πολυ ευγενικα πουλακια, δεν νομιζω να τα πουλανε σε pet shop, μονο απο εκτροφεα πρεπει να τα αναζητησω?

----------


## CyberPanos

Κοιταξε και για Σενεγαλης,ησυχα πουλια και πολυ εξυπνα,και απο εμφανιση ειδικα ειναι τελεια,οπως και καποια κονουρα εκτος απο sun conure η οποιες ειναι απιστευτα θορυβοδεις η αλλες ειναι ησυχες,σε πετ σοπ δυσκολα θα τα δεις αυτα τα ειδη..
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...Senegal-parrot
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...rrhura-Molinae
Θα σου  προτεινα και Monk quaker αλλα δεν γνωριζω το επιεπεδο θορυβου τους...
_Καλυτερα απευθυνσου σε καποιον εκτροφεα γιατι πολυ πιθανον απο πετ σοπ να παρα πληροφορηθεις διοτι δεν εχουν ιδεα για τα ειδη που πουλανε οι περισσοτεροι._

----------


## CHRISTO

Τηλεφώνησα σήμερα ένα εκτροφέα,που βρήκα στο internet, αλλά δεν απάντησε. Τα ειδή που νομίζω ότι με ενδιαφέρουν πιο πολύ είναι τα Σενεγάλης , αλλά με προτεραιότητα λόγω εμφάνισης ( προσωπικό γούστο) τα *pionus*. Απλά αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι ότι είναι σπάνιο είδος και ο εκτροφέας που βρήκα είναι πολύ μακριά από την Θεσσαλονίκη, και δεν θα μπορέσω να δω από κοντά αυτό το είδος. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο κοστίζουν και αν θα πρέπει να πάρω δυο, λόγω πολύωρης απουσίας από το σπίτι? Αν μπορέσω να μιλήσω με εκτροφέα θα ποστάρω τιμές και διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## CHRISTO

Δεν μπορώ να στείλω ακόμα pm λόγω του ότι δεν έχω στείλει ακόμα 10 μηνύματα ( κανόνας του forum)  Ως απαντήση σε αυτό που έστειλε το μέλος *kirkal*, ναι με ενδιαφέρει και θα ήθελα το τηλεφωνώ, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## CHRISTO

Σ’ ευχαριστώ Κυριάκο όταν έχω νέα θα σου στείλω pm. Ακόμα προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη με τους pionus.

----------


## CHRISTO

Μέτα από πολύ ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ κατέληξα ότι ιδανικοί παπαγάλοι για διαμέρισμα ( μεσαίοι ) είναι οι pionus οι caique και οι Σενεγαλέζοι, απλά δεν έχουμε ζωντανή μαρτυρία για τους caique. Τα φώτα σας οι πιο έμπειρου...

----------


## georgepapa

ΣΕΝΕΓΑΛΗΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ..  Μην το σκεφτεσαι καθολοθ μενω και εγω σε διαμερισμα πολυκατοικιασ και η φωνη του Σενεγαλησ μοθ εδω και 2μιση χρονια που τον εχω δεν ακουγεται καθολου τον εχω στο σαλονι και δεν κκανει καθολου φασαρια και εγω λοιπω αρκετεσ ψρεσ απο το σπιτι μου λογο δουλειας και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με το παπαγαλο μου.Απαιτισεισ σχεδον καθολου μονο που πινει πολυ νεροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο..Αυτα.  ΙΛΙΚΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ

----------


## CHRISTO

για να δούμε, άμα δε βγάλω άκρη με τα pionus.... πόσο κοστίζουν οι Σενεγαλέζοι κάνα 300€.

----------


## georgepapa

270 Πηρα εγω τον δικο μου ημιαγριοσ ειναι δεν του αρεσουν τα χαδια φαντασου οτι ειναι σαν να εχεισ χρυσοψαρο σε γιαλα τοσο διακριτικη ειναι η παρουσια του στο σπιτι μου

----------


## CHRISTO

Απο εκτροφεα των πηρες? Μονο του τον εχεις στο σπιτι ολη μερα?

----------


## georgepapa

Οχι δεν το πηρα απο εκτροφειο σε ενα ΠΕΤ ΣΟΠ πηγα και τον παραγκειλα απο εκει σε εκτροφεα μου ζηταν 400 ευρω και εγω τον βρηκα με 270ευρω.Οχι δεν τον εχω μονο του στο σπιτι ολη μερα ειμαι και εγω εκει απλα οταν παω για δουλεια μενει μονοσ του.Και ερκετεσ φορεσ που λειπω μερικεσ μερεσ για επαγκελματικουσ λογουσ τον κραταει μια φιλη μου και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα ο παπαγαλοσ μου μονο που δεν βγαινει απο το κλουβι του δεν του αρεσει εκτοσ κλουβιου εχω κανει πολλεσ προσπαθειεσ για να βγει εκτοσ κλουβιου αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## CyberPanos

Παντως εχε υποψη σου οτι και οι indian ringneck ειναι υσηχοι αρκετα,ο δικος μου δηλαδη σπανια θα φωναξει αρκετα,ειναι και θεμα χαρακτηρα βεβαια αλλα σε γενικο βαθμο δεν ειναι πουλια που θα εχεις προβλημα με τον θορυβο τους ειναι οικονομικοι και σε πολυ ωραια χρωματα-μεταλλαξεις.

----------


## CHRISTO

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και για την υπομονή σας, γιατί από ότι βλέπω όλοι τα ίδια ρωτάμε, άμα είχα διαβάσει το forum καλύτερα θα ήμουν λιγότερο κουραστικός.
Πρέπει όμως να το ψάξω πάρα πολύ για να μην βρεθώ σε δύσκολη θέση ούτε εγώ ούτε και το πουλί, δεν μου έχει απαντήσει ακόμα ο εκτροφέας για διαθεσιμότητα, για την ακρίβεια δεν έχει σηκώσει ακόμα τηλέφωνο εδώ και δυο μέρες στο τέλος έστειλα mail, για να μπορέσω να αποκλείω σιγά σιγά κάποια ειδή. Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι πάνω από ένας εκτροφέας στην Ελλάδα για τους pionus?

----------


## CHRISTO

Να είσαι καλά Παναγιώτη για την βοήθεια, άμα έχω νέα θα σας πω, ακόμα δεν μπορώ να στείλω pm.

----------


## CHRISTO

Βρήκα τον blue headed 500euro. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι καλή η τιμή, του πουλί σαν χαρακτήρας, τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως περιγράφεται στα forum, μου ταιριάζει.

----------


## CHRISTO

…Μου μένει η ερεύνα για τα αλλά δυο που μου αρέσουν, caique kai Σενεγάλης και αποφασίζω…..

----------


## daras

εκει παιζουν οι τιμες στα παιονους....τωρα αν καπου αλλου το βρεις 50 πανω..50 κατω..μικρο το κακο.
το ζητημα ειναι να βρεις...γιατι -χωρις να ξερω το λογο- δεν ειναι διαδεδομενα στη χωρα μας.

----------


## CHRISTO

Αυτο που με απασχολει μονο τωρα ειναι οι πολλες ωρες που θα μενει μονος του στο σπιτι, 8 με 9 , τουλαχιστον... Μηπως τελικα θα πρεπει να κοιταξω για ζευγαρι.......

----------


## kirkal

πρέπει να σκεφτείς καλά όλες τις παραμέτρους...αν πάρεις ζευγάρι θα χρειαστείς μεγαλύτερο κλουβί  και γενικά το κόστος θα είναι μεγαλύτερο...επίσης γενικά τα πουλιά όταν έχουν ταίρι συνήθως δεν ασχολούνται και πολύ με τον άνθρωπο...οπότε αν θέλεις να έχεις καλύτερη και πιο στενή σχέση και επικοινωνία με τον παπαγάλο σου τότε να πάρεις μόνο ένα...από εκεί πέρα...όλοι εργαζόμαστε και λείπουμε από το σπίτι...εγώ συνήθως τους βάζω λίγη μουσική να παίζει και φυσικά πολλά παιχνίδια στα κλουβιά τους.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τελικα τι θα παρει?

----------


## CHRISTO

Blue headed pionus, απλα εξεφρασα ανησυχια για την μοναξια του, βρηκα στο γνωστο εκτροφεα θα ειναι ετοιμα σε καμια 10 μερες...

----------


## CHRISTO

Επισης παρατηρησα, και δεν ξερω γιατι, δεν εχω live μαρτυρια απο κατοχο caique σε κανενα φορουμ. Δεν βρηκα δηλαδη καποιον ιδιοκτητη να γραψει δυο λογια, ενω σαν ειδος περιγραφετε ιδανικο για διαμερισμα και ηπιων τονων, και ο γνωστος εκτροφεας εχει και απο αυτο. Απλα το καταθετω σαν απορια...αυτο και οτι μονο δυο μελη βρηκα να εχουν pionus, και αυτο ειναι αξιο αποριας... Απλα ισως ειναι απαγορευτικες οι τιμες για τα μεγεθη αυτον των παπαγαλων.

----------


## CHRISTO

Συμπερασμα απο ολα τα παραπανω...Καλυτερα να ψαχνεις για διαμερισμα που να ταιριαζει σε παπαγαλο παρα παπαγαλο που να ταιριαζει σε διαμερισμα

----------


## Ρία

> Συμπερασμα απο ολα τα παραπανω...Καλυτερα να ψαχνεις για διαμερισμα που να ταιριαζει σε παπαγαλο παρα παπαγαλο που να ταιριαζει σε διαμερισμα


χαχαχαχα!! εντάξει! έχεις πιάσει το νόημα!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

εγώ θα σου πρότεινα κοκατιλ γιατί είναι αξιαγάπητααααααααα.....!!!!

----------


## Ρία

ισχύει!!!!!! ειναι αξιαγάπητα  :Love0007:  :Jumping0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:  ::

----------


## CyberPanos

Χριστο τι εγινε τελικα ηρθε ο παπαγαλος?

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τι εγινε με τν παπαγαλο?

----------


## CHRISTO

Ακομα δεν ηρθε..... Περιμενω, δεν εχει απογαλακτιστει ακομα, θελει λιγες μερες, και αφου κατελειξα με το ειδος τωρα εχω το project κλουβι.... Και με τα κλουβια που προτεινουν τα διαφορα φορουμς για το ειδος, καλυτερα να βαλω το διαμερισμα μου σε κλουβι.... Γιατι δεν χωραει τιποτα αλλο....

----------


## CHRISTO

και αφου πηραμε κλουβια και ολα τα σχετικα χασαμε το pionus απο την ροδο..... αντε παλι απο την αρχη.

----------


## Ρία

Τι έγινε καλέ?

----------


## CHRISTO

...ελειπα εκτος και δεν εστειλα προκαταβολη...... και φυσικα ο ανθρωπος με τι δικιο του τα εδωσε....

----------


## CHRISTO

...αντε να βρεις pionus στην ελλαδα αλλο...

----------


## Ρία

κ γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα κοινό παπαγαλάκι είπαμε;; έχεις καιρό να ενημερώσεις κ δεν θυμάμαι!!

----------


## CHRISTO

...αυτους θελω....τι να κανω θα περιμενω...

----------

